# Feeding The Pouch, Reloading The Slingshot Pouch



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Repeatative shooting.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

May I be the first to say it? Welcome back!! Some of us (even those who haven't ever spoken to you before like myself), sure have missed you.

Thank you for the inspiration and education, sir.

My humble regards.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Very Kind of you to say so.

Thank You,

Dgui



BrokenPins said:


> May I be the first to say it? Welcome back!! Some of us (even those who haven't ever spoken to you before like myself), sure have missed you.
> 
> Thank you for the inspiration and education, sir.
> 
> My humble regards.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

As a Pickle Fork shooter I have to agree, Dgui`s vids are a great learning tool...good to see him back !


----------

